# Which skyscrapers would you want in your city?



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Highcliff, Hong Kong
Bank of China, Hong Kong
Burj Al Arab, Dubai
Torre Mayor, Mexico
Kingdom Center, Riyadh
Many More ...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's been a long time since I posted here! Been very busy and I'm gonna be in Manila for 6 months!!!

Anyway, my favorite scrapers are all in HK


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I would love London's St Mary Axe (Gherkin) for my city and Tokyo City Hall too.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

All Skyscrapers with over 100m in one town, how will this look?


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

They should move The ESB brick by brick here to San Diego :cheer: ... ehh maybe not


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I can't imagine The Empire State Building being in HK


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Burj Al-Arab for Putrajaya
Chrysler Tower for KL


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

All those ill-ass buildings in Detroit... move them here.

I can't think of their names now, and I'm too lazy to look them up. Maybe later.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

AndySocks said:


> All those ill-ass buildings in Detroit... move them here.
> 
> I can't think of their names now, and I'm too lazy to look them up. Maybe later.


Is The Rennaisance Centre one of them


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

I was thinking the more classic ones... but I'll take that one just as well.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

WANCH said:


> I can't imagine The Empire State Building being in HK


will look very ugly.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Ryoko Hotel, Pyongyang PRK! Yeah baby!


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

The JHC of Chicago would looked great in Manhattan


----------



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

Chrysler

Trump World Tower

Time-Warner center

Q1

Jin Mao Tower

Terminal Tower


----------



## classhopper (Oct 25, 2004)

HK IFC in BKK


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

AUCKLAND - 2IFC (WOW)


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

I would like:
Bank of China.
Chrysler
IFC2
Roppongi Hills Mori


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok i'll take.. 

- The JHC in Midtown around the 70's along 5th.
- Fountain Plaza? In dallas put it around columbus circle
- Boc in Hong Kong put it in the 30's along 8th avenue 
- Boa in Charlotte downtown near the East River
- Plaza 66 in Shanghai for TimeSquare
- Eureka tower also for Times Square and since it's residential toss it on west 42nd
- The Gherkin across the street and south of Hearst Tower
- 21st Century Tower and the Chelsea tower of Dubai would both look incredible for Times Square as well.
- For Downtown Manhattan add the Penobscot, Guardian and Book Tower from Detroit.
- From Chicago the Wrigley, Temple Building, Hotel Intercontinental, Mather Tower, and the Tribune Tower
- On the con ed site, something scotia Plaza in Toronto teamed up with the messeturm from Frankfurt and that Aurora Building in Shanghai
- Trump Tower Chicago Just to the North of the new Wtc site. And instead of Ghery's design for Beekman put IN Q1 from the gold coast and also from Australia World Tower somewhere in the Upper West Side.


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

Plasticman said:


> Built ones? That would be Petronas Towers for Atlanta.
> 
> Proposed ones that are likely? Fordham Spire of course followed by Signature Tower Nashville.


I gotta agree with you...for some reason I think Petronas towers would blend well with Atlanta skyline... :cheers:


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

Not my city but for indy id like...

New York Times Tower, New York
Bank of America Tower, New York
Trump Tower, Chicago


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Umm, the 20 tallest skyscrapers. :lol:


----------



## RiversideGator (Dec 31, 2005)

For Jacksonville, I would love to see Cleveland's Terminal Tower:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

2IFC (Hong Kong)
Empire State Building (NY)
Chrysler (NY)
BOA (Seattle)
The Centre (Hong Kong)
Burj al Arab (Dubai)
Aon (Los Angeles)
Library Tower (Los Angeles)
Bank of America Plaza (Dallas)
Fountain Place (Dallas)
One and Two Liberty Place (Philly)
American International (NY)
WoolWorth (NY)
500 Fifth Ave (NY)
Book Tower (Detroit)
Guardian (Detroit)
Kingdom Centre (Riyadh) -- That void is amazing. 










and on and on...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Would happily take the Chysler Building and the Empire State building!!


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, I would like to have the Delftse Poort (151m), Rotterdam. It would fit perfectly near Achmea Tower (114m) & Avero Tower (75m). Which were designed by the same architect. 


Avero Tower, 75m










Achmea Tower, 114m










Delftse Poort, 151m











But offcourse, Messeturm, SwissRe, Chrysler Building are welcome to.


----------



## Gralev (Aug 1, 2006)

I love the Transamerica Building in San Francisco. I'll take that one please


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

I ll take every skyscraper in the world to make a super harcore skyline anyone make a render of how that ll llook it would be wickrd awsome


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Fisher Building in Detroit
Terminal Tower in Cleveland
Fidelity Bank and Trust Building in Kansas City


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The Gherkin (St Mary axe)


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

how many can I have for my city? Swiss Re, Kingdom Tower in Riyhad, John Hancock, Oriental Pearl tower, Hong Kong financal centre. Hell why not the tallest at the moment- Taipei 101?


----------



## premier (Dec 28, 2005)

Probably the Turning Torso. Its amizing.


----------

